# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] ΣΟΣ Γατάκι 2 μηνών !!!!!

## marlene

*Παιδιά, χρειάζομαι βοήθεια... 

Εγώ κι ένα γατάκι 2 μηνών που βρήκα να κόβει βόλτες ανάμεσα από τα αυτοκίνητα στην οδό Μαρτίου, Θεσσαλονίκη. Για όσους ξέρετε από ανατολικά αυτός είναι ένας αρκετά πολυσύχναστος δρόμος..! Και από όσο ρώτησα τριγύρω, το γατάκι ήτανε στην περιοχή μέρες. Η μαμά του μάλλον το έχει εγκαταλείψει και καθώς ήταν πια πάρα πολύ πεινασμένο, βγήκε από την κρυψώνα του κ νιαούριζε προς τους περαστικούς... Στη φάση που τον μάζεψα είχε κάνει πια κ βουτιά ανάμεσα στα αυτοκίνητα...

Είναι γλύκας , δεν μπορώ να σας περιγράψω πόσο , φιλικός και ατρόμητος! Είναι ασπρόμαυρος και έχει τα πιο καθαρά γαλάζια ματάκια που έχω δει. Για την ώρα φιλοξενείται σε γιατρό που συνεργάζεται με το ΕΚΠΑΖ κ με δική μου ευθύνη έχει κάνει αποπαρασίτωση (εσωτερική κ εξωτερική) και τα πρώτα του εμβόλια! Ο μικρός χρειάζεται όμως επειγόντως νέο σπίτι... Ο γιατρός φιλοξενεί και ζώα που είναι άρρωστα και λόγω έλλειψης χώρου, είναι δύσκολο να κρατηθεί καραντίνα.

Κάθε βοήθεια, ακόμη και για προσωρινή φιλοξενία, θα είναι ανεκτίμητη.. Έχω διορία 2 ακόμα ημερών για να του βρω σπίτι. Δυστυχώς, εγώ δεν μπορώ να του προσφέρω ούτε καν προσωρινή στέγαση. Οι δικοί μου κόντεψαν να μας πετάξουν και τους 2 έξω όταν επέστρεψα μαζί του στο σπίτι, και δεν υπερβάλλω. 

Παρακαλώ λοιπόν, διαδώστε το! Κουκλί γατί, 2-2.5 μηνών, γαλανομάτικο και κοινωνικό ψάχνει ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ ένα προσωρινό σπιτάκι. 
Έστω μέχρι να προλάβω να διαδώσω την πληροφορία και να κολλήσω μερικές αφίσες στην πόλη..

Φωτογραφία θα προστεθεί αύριο το πρωί!

Αν δεν μπορείτε να φιλοξενήσετε ή να υιοθετήσετε το γατάκι οι ίδιοι, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε τους γνωστούς σας... 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, αν μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε με οποιωνδήποτε τρόπο!!!*

----------


## marlene

*Από αύριο το πρωί θα μπει και αγγελία στο Facebook, όσοι μπορείτε παρακαλώ διαδώστε!*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μαρλεν στο fb κανε του ενα δημοσιο αλμπουμ με φωτογραφιες και κειμενακι...μετα βαζεις λινκ και προωθουμε πιο ευκολα!
ευχομαι να βρει σπιτι!

*και ενα φορουμ για γατες www.gatospito.gr

----------


## marlene

*Ναι, Άγγελε, θα το κάνω αμέσως μόλις έχω φωτό!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!*

----------


## marlene

*Παιδιά, άργησα αλλά έχω νέα !!!!!!!!

Ο μικρός βρήκε σπίτι... Θα τον πάρει η γιαγιά μου στο χωριό..!!*  ::  ::   :: *
(τώρα το πως δέχτηκε η γιαγιά μου να πάρει ζώο στο σπίτι -μου έχει ξεκαθαρίσει εδώ και χρόνια 
-"Δεν μπορώ να φροντίσω άλλα ζώα, ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι"- .....είναι μία εύνοια της τύχης που δεν θα την ψάξω παραπάνω.. Είμαι απλά ευγνώμων!!**)

Αυτό από μία άποψη είναι εξαιρετικό.. Θα αλωνίζει σε ένα μεγάλο αγροκτήμα και θα μπορεί να κυνηγά και να παίζει έξω στη φύση!
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι από τη μία ένας αρκετά κεντρικός δρόμος που περνά μπροστά από το κτήμα & ένας ήδη μεγάλος και κομματάκι ζόρικος γάτος που υπάρχει ήδη στο σπίτι.

Οι παππούδες μου όμως έχουν ξανα-αντιμετωπίσει κάτι τέτοιο κ ξέρουν πως να το χειριστούν.
Έτσι τον πρώτο καιρό ο γατο-μπόμπιρας θα βρίσκεται προφυλαγμένος στον αχυρώνα του κτήματος, μέχρι να δυναμώσει αρκετά ώστε να μην έχει τίποτα να φοβηθεί από τον άλλο γάτο. (Αυτό δεν θα του πέσει κι άσχημα, μιλάμε για 40τ.μ.) Επίσης, στα χρόνια που έχουμε γάτες στο χωριό δεν έχουμε χάσει ποτέ ζώο από τα αυτοκίνητα στο δρόμο. Ελπίζω λοιπόν ότι ο γατούλης θα μάθει (και θα του μάθουμε) να προσέχει τα αμάξια, όπως έμαθαν και όλοι οι προκάτοχοι του.

Και ακόμη... Θα τον βλέπω !!!! Δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να πάει σε ένα ζεστό καλό σπίτι στην πόλη, ακόμη κι αν αυτό σήμαινε ότι θα τον βλέπω σπάνια.. Αρκεί να είναι καλά.
Ομολογώ όμως ότι με γλυκαίνει πολύ η ιδέα ότι θα μπορώ να του κάνω παιχνίδια κ να τον χαϊδεύω 2-3 φορές το μήνα!!! 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ πολύ για τη βοήθεια..... 

Υπόσχομαι πολλές πολλές φωτό αύριο!!! Σήμερα δεν κατάφερα να τον δω, θα πάμε αύριο όμως να τον πάρουμε για την μεταφορά στο χωριό, οπότε θα τον απαθανατίσω να κόβει βόλτες στην αυλή της γιαγιάς...!!!!

Ξανά ένα μεγάλο φιλί και ένα ευχαριστώ σε όλους!!!!*  :Youpi:   :Love0038:

----------


## lagreco69

Ολα καλα!!!!!!!! μια χαρα θα περναει στο κτημα Marlene αναμενουμε για υλικο!!  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## Chopper

Άντε μπράβο μπράβο!!!  :Youpi:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβο μαρλεν!!!

ο μεγαλος γατος ειναι αστειρωτος? λογικα θα τσινισει με τον νεο μικρο αλλα στην χειροτερη θα τον ανεχτεισ το χωρο του ...

* κατα τη μεση της ανοιξης μια στειρωση του μικρου θα τον προστατευε αρκετα,υπο ορους ομως...

----------


## marlene

*Σας είχα υποσχεθεί φωτό! Ορίστε λοιπόν...!!! Από την πρώτη του βόλτα στο χωριό! 

Και το όνομα αυτού... Rory. *  :Character0053: 
*

Πρώτα μασουλάμε (θέμα αρχών....* :Stick Out Tongue: *....), έπειτα κοιτάμε για λίγο μουδιασμένοι και μετά... το πρώτο βήμα στην αυλή! 

* :Stick Out Tongue: *

Τα φύλλα και τα χόρτα κάνουν ένα πρώτης τάξεως παιχνίδι....
Πίστευα πως τα κοκατίλ είναι κορυφή στο να λερώνονται και να χώνονται στα πιο απίθανα σημεία... Ε λοιπόν τα γατάκια παίζει κ να τα ξεπερνάνε...
Έρωτας με τις γλάστρες κάτω από τη σκάλα, δεν ξεκόλλαγε...!!!!*  :Evilgrin0032:   :Evilgrin0032:   :Evilgrin0032: *

**

Ίχνη από πατουσάκια.....

**
Ε, και μετά ήρθε η ώρα για χουζούρι... Την πρώτη φορά που το άκουσα να γουργουρίζει έλιωσα!*  :: 


*
Κλείνουμε με ένα βίντεο!! Νομίζω είναι ένας όμορφος τρόπος να σας αποχαιρετήσουμε !!!!!

(για την ώρα... μιαααουυυ....)

Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε !!!!!!

*

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφη φατσα!!! εχω παθει την πλακα μου με αυτες τις ματαρες του!! θα ειναι πολυ ευτιχισμενος στο κτημα. αρχοντας!!!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!! Marlene για αυτες τις ομορφες εικονες που μοιραστηκες μαζι μας.

----------


## δημητρα

τι ματαρες ειναι αυτες? κουκλι. ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα ειναι ευτυχισμενος στην εξοχη.

----------


## mariakappa

δεν εχω ξαναδει πιο ομορφα ματια σε γατα.ευχομαι απο 'δω και περα να ειναι ευτυχισμενο και να σας κανει να χαμογελατε.

----------


## kz8

επειδη ειναι μωρο ακομη γι αυτο εχει αυτο το υπεροχο χρωμα στα ματια του και επειδη θηλαζε ακομη εκεινη την εποχη που το βρηκε η κοπελα...σιγα σιγα καθως θα μεγαλωνει το χρωμα θα αλλαξει... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chopper

Άχ τι γλυκό φατσάκι,τι μουτράκια όμορφα και μιά κορμάαρα...!!!
Επίσης πολύ ωραίες φωτό και βίντεο!

----------


## marlene

*χαχαχχ...!!! Νικόλα, θα μεταφέρω τα κοπλιμέντα σου στον γάτο! 
Κατερίνα, δεν ήξερα ότι αλλάζει το χρώμα των ματιών τους μετά το θηλασμό! Θα μου πεις εδώ συμβαίνει στους ανθρώπους...!!!
Εγώ ενώ θήλαζα είχα μαύρα μαλλιά και μαύρα μάτια. Ε, τώρα έχω μάτια σαν του γάτου και μαλλί καστανό ανοιχτό.... 

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ πολύ όοοολους....!!!!!!*

----------


## marlene

*Παιδιά, η αγγελία μπορεί να κλειδωθεί..! Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!*

----------

